# rock for planted tank in lower mainland



## evan1017 (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi,

I'm planning to build a iwagumi style aquarium with my 72 gal tank, does anyone knows where I could get some nice natural looking rock in lower mainland?
Thank you!!

Evan


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

I like Northwest landscaping on Byrne road in Bby.


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

X2 on northwest landscape


----------



## DevinHebert (Aug 2, 2013)

Kelmor, it's on Promontory road in Chilliwack.


----------



## Rogo (Mar 1, 2015)

Landscape Centre on United Boulevard (since you're in Coquitlam, it won't be far to travel)


----------



## indefine (Aug 10, 2013)

+1 for northwest landscaping. If u spend some time looking, you can pick up some really nice pieces for a fraction of a storebought iwagumi stone

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

If money is not a factor, you should go visit April's Aquarium. She just got a shipment of ADA rocks - they look great.


----------



## Olive (Jan 28, 2016)

Dou said:


> If money is not a factor, you should go visit April's Aquarium. She just got a shipment of ADA rocks - they look great.


I have some rocks from April's as well. I highly recommend a visit after she receives a shipment.


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

Thanks . I still have lots 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

